# blank screen first time starting computer (no beeps,no bios)



## newbuilderkid

I recently decided to order parts and build my first computer (here are the parts):

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128052
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817182016
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16824254024
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16832116204
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103773
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231098
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822148140
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811144151
(I bought two of the memory packages for a total of 4GB, I also thought that the parts were compatable)

I assembled the parts and I thought the only error I might have made was in connecting the power supply to the components. However, when I pressed the power button all the lights and fans went on and I know the disk drive was working. Using a HDMI connection (and I tried VGA), the monitor remained blank. No bios came up and there was no beeping or shutting off or over heating. 

Does anyone have any advice? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Doby

We can't open any of your links and it would be best if you listed all of your components so we can see them without going to newegg, we will ask for a link to a part if necessary.

I am sure someone will help and get you going, good luck!


----------



## newbuilderkid

Sorry about the links:

GIGABYTE GA-MA69G-S3H Socket AM2 AMD 690G ATX AMD Motherboard

APEVIA X-Cruiser-BK Black Steel ATX mid tower computer case

AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ Windsor 3.0GHz Socket AM2 Processor

2 of G.Skill 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 (Perpendicular Recording Technology) 320GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard drive

Hans-G 22" 5mss Widescreen HDMI LCD Monitor

Rosewill RP500-2 ATX 2.01 500 W Power Supply


----------



## mattlock

You didn't list your video card. Are you using the onboard gfx?

On a side note, I'd RMA that Rosewill PSU and get something more reliable. You'll have to pay a restocking fee, but your new hardware will thank you in the long run. Rosewill PSUs are very low quality.


----------



## newbuilderkid

yes the video card is preinstalled on the motherboard


----------



## TheMatt

mattlock138 said:


> On a side note, I'd RMA that Rosewill PSU and get something more reliable. You'll have to pay a restocking fee, but your new hardware will thank you in the long run. Rosewill PSUs are very low quality.


You took the words right out of my mouth. I would do that exact same thing. For your build, I would look at the Antec Trio 550w, which is a good value.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371002


----------



## spikeee

as the gurus said , it could be a PSU issue - not giving enough power etc


----------



## mattlock

Make sure you have connected the 4 pin 12v connector for the CPU. Located by the lower left corner of the cpu socket.

Reset the Cmos either with the jumper (see manual for Clear CMOS or CLRTC jumper) or by unplugging the system from the wall and removing the battery from the motherboard for a few minutes. While the battery is out be sure to hold the power button in for about 30secs to drain the remaining power.

See if it posts.

Take the rig down to the basics. CPU, 1 stick of Ram, Video card, mouse, keyboard, and case speaker. See if it posts.

If none of this steps work then it's time to check for a grounding problem. Remove the board from the case and verify that you have correct amount of standoffs installed in the case (One for every mounting hole in the motherboard. No more, no less) and make sure they are in the proper place to align with the mounting holes in the board. This is a pretty common mistake.


----------



## TheMatt

mattlock138 said:


> Take the rig down to the basics. CPU, 1 stick of Ram, Video card, mouse, keyboard, and case speaker. See if it posts.
> .


Additionally, remove the one stick of RAM and put in another after that test. Do this with each stick you have. Also, make sure only a keyboard and monitor are plugged into the rear I/O ports.


----------

